# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  راهنمایی انتخاب رشته

## dow

سلام

یک سوال داشتم هرقدر فکر میکنم به جواب نمیرسم. به نظر شما درانتخاب رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی تبریز روبزنم بعد مثلا پرستاری شهرستان ها یا پرستاری شهرستان ها بعد علوم آز تبریز؟ (کلا علاقه بحث نکنید جون برای من آینده شغلی و اعتبار مدرک مهم هست.)تشکر

----------


## shahab74

سلام
من خودم رشته ام علوم ازمایشگاهی ولی خب الان با این شرایط جامعه استخدامی پرستاری خیلی بهتره تا علوم ازمایشگاهی بازار کار خیلی عالی هم داره پرستاری متاسفانه علوم آزمایشگاهی با فوق لیسانس هم که اصلا نمیتونی آزمایشگاه بزنی باید زیر دست یه نفر دیگه کار کنی در کل توی رشته پرستاری خیلی سریع تر وارد بازار کار میشی .من خودم به شخصه الان با این شرایط پرستاری رو اولیت اولم میدونم تا علوم ازمایشگاهی .

----------


## Prison Break

اگر صبر و تحمل و توانایی ادامه تحصیل رو دارید علوم آزمایشگاهی از لحاظ رشته ای بالاتر از پرستاری هست
ولی پرستاری واسه کسی خوبه که هم بهش علاقه داره هم میخواد زودتر وارد بازار کار بشه.

----------

